# Middle TN



## Russell Archer (Jul 8, 2004)

Any info on the Middle TN Derby?? GO LOUIE!!


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Derby results

1 Yankee / Jason Baker
2 Nitro / Jason Escalera   
3 Diesel / Chris Christopher
4 Ida / Trey Lawrence
RJ Ace Matt Geater
Jam Knuckers / Trey Lawrence
Jam Tripper / Jeremiah Harston
Jam Pink / Jason Baker

2nd 3rd and RJ are all litter mates...


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

WOOHOO - Way to go Jason!!!!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Way to go Jason and Nitro!

Aaron


----------



## Russell Archer (Jul 8, 2004)

Congratulations Jason Baker on your Derby WIN.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*Good going Jason and Nitro!!*


*Good luck in the Q.*


----------



## equus (Sep 23, 2007)

Congratulations Jason on your Derby win and for my girl Pink's jam


----------



## Kyle Garris (Oct 27, 2005)

Anybody know the breeding of that "Pink" dog Chad Baker to a JAM with? Thanks!


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Q results
1 Glenn Loaky
2 Marty Kress
3 Loe Magee
4 Matt Geater with one of Nitro's litter mates Good Job Matt.

not sure of the jams


----------



## Russell Archer (Jul 8, 2004)

Partial Open Results

1st...Jake....Ledford....Qual. For National Open
2nd..Sugar..Ledford.....Qual. For National Open

Forgot 3rd & 4th but they were both off Ledfords truck.

NICE weekend Chris !!!


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

Way to go Jason and Yankee. Your mom and dad are very proud of you as am I.

Mary Beth


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Russell Archer said:


> Partial Open Results
> 
> 1st...Jake....Ledford....Qual. For National Open
> 2nd..Sugar..Ledford.....Qual. For National Open
> ...


i believe 4rth was Kip and Blu


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Congrats to Ledford on a big weekend. Also a big congrats to Tommy Parrish and Keith Dutton.


----------



## Tami T (Oct 5, 2004)

Just want to say thanks to the club for putting on a nice trial. I enjoyed judging and appreciate all the hard work the club did. Thanks again. Tami


----------



## Mark Chase (Jul 24, 2003)

Just wanted to thank the folks at MTARC and the judges who gave their time this weekend. The trial was very enjoyable and the tests were excellent.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Congrats Jason And Nitro!!!!!!!


----------



## Bob Meier (Jan 8, 2004)

Congratulations YANKEE and Jason!! We're so proud of you. Congratulations to Elizabeth and Daniel, Yankee's Mom and Dad. I know they're real proud of him too.


----------



## equus (Sep 23, 2007)

AKG said:


> Anybody know the breeding of that "Pink" dog Chad Baker to a JAM with? Thanks!


 NFC Clubmeads Road Warrior 
Pink
FC-AFC Dust Devil's Rendezvous 
Seaside's Scamp 
FC-AFC Iron Line's Annie Oakley


----------

